# Post work advantages and disadvantage question



## Angie Panczak (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi,
I have a question about post work in Schutzhund protection training. When do you use it? What are the advantages and disadvantages? What type of dogs should be on the post and what type of dogs should never use the post?

Thanks,
Angie


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

can work everything. just takes handler having to hold dog out of the picture..

can take handler totally out of the picture as well..

grip, targeting, b&h, outing..etc.etc. focus on man, prey guarding...prey drive promotion....etc.etc.

super crappy dogs may have issues on post


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

advantages : dog is secured to a post which limits range of movement depending on the type of tether used
disadvantages : same as above

applications are many as has already been pointed out, but I never even thought about whether there are certain types of dogs suited for "post work" or certain types that should never be posted, cause I can't ever think of any dog i've ever worked with that i haven't posted. maybe my lack of experience, or maybe i'm just lazy, but for me that's usually how i first check out and evaluate a dog....but maybe we aren't on the same page since i'm not a SchH trainer


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

When handlers can't become a "post" it's time to post the dog!


----------

